# Healthy Choice



## KIT (May 29, 2009)

With half the people here, I also have baby weight to lose. My son is 2 going on 3, and i still weigh approx: 138, compared to 120. I gained 50 pounds during my pregnancy-lesson learned. I have been trying to to eat breakfast which i normally dont, and eating the frozen dinners -Healthy Choice- for lunch and dinner, as well as drinking only water and healthy snacking in between. 

What are ur thoughts about Healthy Choice? Any success stories out there?

I think im going for the porportion control more than the countin calories, low carb diets...On the box they do tell u the points, if u are going by the weight watchers point system, as well as other info for other diets to keep u on track. 

Also a friend gave me a helpful tip when eating out..as soon as u order ur food, ask for a To-Go box. Seperate ur food in half and put it in the box. Outts Sight, Outta Mind. No pressure to Hoover ur food just cause its there..


----------



## TISH1124 (May 29, 2009)

I love the Cafe Steamers they are soooo good!! The chicken penne w/ broccoli is my fave.....They are really good (grilled Chicken marinara)


----------



## KIT (May 29, 2009)

They are amazing. Best Diet/ frozen foods i think. Not to mention the price isnt too bad. sometimese they are 5 for $10..Dieting can be expensive.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 29, 2009)

Yeah I stock up when they go on sale.....They really have helped me keep my weight under control....where I would normally go grab a burger..I grab one of these and they are so much more satisfying. Diet foods are the most expensive foods there are...


----------



## AliVix1 (May 29, 2009)

they are good but my fav is the kashi frozen foods and they are really good for you you should def try them out!! regardless of what you choose tho you really should limit your consumption of the frozen dinners they are great for portion control but shouldnt be consumed everyday cooking for yourself can also really help with weight loss because you know what you are putting in and i personally find that having to wait those extra minutes while your food is being prepared helps me get used to dealing with hunger if that makes any sense


----------



## MACATTAK (May 30, 2009)

I really like the Lean Cuisines.  If you go between the choices of Healthy Choice and Lean Cuisines, you should be good for awhile.


----------

